# Got a CEL



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You can go to most big auto parts stores and they'll read for free if you want to know some info before you take it into the dealer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad there's no drivability issues. Please keep us posted as to what it is.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Turns out it was P0133, slow O2 sensor. The service guy said the procedure was to update the ECM to fix it, so we'll see. It's off for now. No sensors were replaced.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Turns out it was P0133, slow O2 sensor. The service guy said the procedure was to update the ECM to fix it, so we'll see. It's off for now. No sensors were replaced.


I've noticed this ECM update coming up more and more the past few weeks. What is the update? Seeing that it is in fact an update, is this something all CTD owners should be getting?


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

The ECM update changes some fuel trim parameters . Ours has been off 2 weeks since update, time will tell.


----------

